# BMW X3 M 08; won’t start, clicks, new starter, has power



## a_baker18 (Sep 13, 2020)

I have a BMW X3 M 08, with 140,000 miles, new motor, trans, and now starter. It won’t start, but there is 12.5 v of power in the battery before starting. I’ve tried to jump it with another car, etc, and it did not work. When I go to start it, all the lights come on, and then it clicks, but does not start. Also, there is no cranking. Checked the ground cable, all the fuses, including the relay starter cable, and the connection cable to the starter. Everything is good and has power. Anti theft is not on, I believe, since there is no light on. It may be the key, but it was working 100% before it broke down. Any suggestions on what it could be?


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

Check grounds.

Just run a heavy jumper cable from the chassis to the motor (bypasses a possibly rotted ground elsewhere)

Sometimes a failing/rotted/corroded strap can provide some current (enough or a voltmter reading, dash lights or solenoid click) but not enough to turn the starter.

Also, it makes little sense, but I have had BMWs that wont ‘jump, but install a good/charged battery and they are good to go. (Has to do with charge/voltage management system)

GL


----------



## a_baker18 (Sep 13, 2020)

ard said:


> Check grounds.
> 
> Just run a heavy jumper cable from the chassis to the motor (bypasses a possibly rotted ground elsewhere)
> 
> ...


After connecting the chassis to the motor, the ground cable broke due to rust and being overheated. Hence, I know where the problem is now. I appreciate you replying, thank you very much for your help.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

Sweet!

So it starts now, with the temp cable?


----------



## a_baker18 (Sep 13, 2020)

ard said:


> Sweet!
> 
> So it starts now, with the temp cable?


Yup! All good and working just perfect once again. Thank you!


----------

